# Clonazepam and memory loss



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone else feel that their memory really screwes with them. Sometimes I don't even know what day it is.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have just natural horrible memory ever since depression set in 10 years ago. I dont see any difference when i take my klonopin, i dont get stupider.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

not to the point where i dont know what day it is, but sometimes i do get mild amnesia from klonopin. for instance if i take 1mg of klonopin at 2pm, the next day i may be completely oblivious to little details that occurred on the previous afternoon.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, when I take a 2 mg it's hard for me to remember certain things. It feels weird and kinda scary to completely forget about something I've done.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah, I have difficulty remembering things like the day of the week or what I have done the past couple of days. I take 1 mg of clonazepam daily


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Sometimes I do notice I forget things more often. Its like the little things though, just the details. Its not like complete amnesia or anything but I feel the Klonopin does effect your memory.


----------



## dangersmama (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I had to comment on this. I actually broke down to my boyfriend crying about my short term memory loss last night. It's always just little things, details, but I think it's getting worse, I'm not sure, I saw a friend of mine Friday night and then asked my bf 2 days later (yesterday) if he was still in Texas. WTH is that, that one freaked me out. I've been taking 1mg 2x a day for 4+ years. I do drink beer socially and I know that's really ignorant, and has probably made it worse. I can't handle not taking my pills though, I've quit for 6 months and was pretty much miserable the entire time. Would love to hear anyones thoughts or input...


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

It blocks new memories from being formed


----------



## dangersmama (Jun 3, 2013)

It's just crazy, I guess I really hadn't stopped and thought about how it was affecting my short term memory until recently when it became more obvious to me. I'm wondering if taking Ginkgo or something would help, because this is rediculous.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, clonazepam and other benzos cause anterograde amnesia; impaired ability or complete inability to create new memories during the duration of their effect.



dangersmama said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I had to comment on this. I actually broke down to my boyfriend crying about my short term memory loss last night. It's always just little things, details, but I think it's getting worse, I'm not sure, I saw a friend of mine Friday night and then asked my bf 2 days later (yesterday) if he was still in Texas. WTH is that, that one freaked me out. I've been taking 1mg 2x a day for 4+ years. I do drink beer socially and I know that's really ignorant, and has probably made it worse. I can't handle not taking my pills though, I've quit for 6 months and was pretty much miserable the entire time. Would love to hear anyones thoughts or input...


Alcohol will definitely make it worse. In my experience, the anterograde amnesia fades to a degree about 5 hours after taking the dose, and after 7 hours it's for the most part gone. It seems to take 20-22 hours for memory formation to return completely back to normal however, or at least that's the point where the effects seem to have completely subsided.


----------



## dangersmama (Jun 3, 2013)

IllusionalFate said:


> Yes, clonazepam and other benzos cause anterograde amnesia; impaired ability or complete inability to create new memories during the duration of their effect.
> 
> Alcohol will definitely make it worse. In my experience, the anterograde amnesia fades to a degree about 5 hours after taking the dose, and after 7 hours it's for the most part gone. It seems to take 20-22 hours for memory formation to return completely back to normal however, or at least that's the point where the effects seem to have completely subsided.


Yes, drinking at any point while taking it is a horrible idea. Think I'm definitely going to knock that off, at the very LEAST if I know I'm going to have some beers, refrain from taking my pills at all. But, I've been reading about anterograde amnesia and it's really hitting home, esp since I've been taking them for so long. I agree with you that it does seem to be better several hours after I've taken it, worse about 2-3 hours after I've taken it.

I wonder what the odds are of finding a benzo that WOULDN'T do this to me....I've tried non-benzo's, buspar, paxil, lexapro...none worked. Regardless this sucks, thanks to all who've replied.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not sure it completly makes you unable to make you able to create new memories. Unless od or mixed with a potent drug like alcohol. 

I read somewhere, that only a partial period of the peak, or within the first half hour the forming of new memories can be very diminished. I think you can counter this with some nootropics, I have some anicetram and some other stuff I just ordered, witch is supposed to improve memory. I'm not on the same medication tho, I'm on Etizolam. I'll get back with some more info once I recieve the goods.


----------



## dangersmama (Jun 3, 2013)

pudderkiz said:


> I'm not sure it completly makes you unable to make you able to create new memories. Unless od or mixed with a potent drug like alcohol.
> 
> I read somewhere, that only a partial period of the peak, or within the first half hour the forming of new memories can be very diminished. I think you can counter this with some nootropics, I have some anicetram and some other stuff I just ordered, witch is supposed to improve memory. I'm not on the same medication tho, I'm on Etizolam. I'll get back with some more info once I recieve the goods.


Very nice, I would appreciate that! I haven't heard of nootropics, going to have to research this. And I do chalk a good portion of this up to myself being a tard and taking it before drinking. Stupid. :um


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

dangersmama said:


> Very nice, I would appreciate that! I haven't heard of nootropics, going to have to research this. And I do chalk a good portion of this up to myself being a tard and taking it before drinking. Stupid. :um


Yeah I do phenibut while I drink instead, just a low dose, 500mg to 1g, instead skip a late evening dose, or not take any at all, since phenibut is a good substitute the days you can take it.

This is a good video that can introduce you to some nootropics and what some of them do Nootropics


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Stop taking clonazepam and your problem will cease


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

My memory has always been bad, but It has gotten so much worse since I started taking clonazepam. I thought I had permanent memory loss since having ECTs but I started taking clonazepam around the same time so I hope it is just from the clonazepam. I wish I could get off of it...


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Sherbear said:


> My memory has always been bad, but It has gotten so much worse since I started taking clonazepam. I thought I had permanent memory loss since having ECTs but I started taking clonazepam around the same time so I hope it is just from the clonazepam. I wish I could get off of it...


If you've noticed loss of memories of events that occured prior to ECT, then it wouldn't be the clonazepam. If you are having difficulty forming new memories after the ECT and take clonazepam on a regular basis, then it could be either that is causing it.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Sherbear said:


> My memory has always been bad, but It has gotten so much worse since I started taking clonazepam. I thought I had permanent memory loss since having ECTs but I started taking clonazepam around the same time so I hope it is just from the clonazepam. I wish I could get off of it...


Why can't you get off clonazepam?


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Because My anxiety is so bad I get physically sick, plus I think I am addicted. I dont take more than prescribed, (anymore) but if I miss a dose I cant sleep and I get sick. I would love to get off of it tho. I try self soothing techniques, but it takes a lot of practice to get good at it.


----------



## dangersmama (Jun 3, 2013)

pudderkiz said:


> Yeah I do phenibut while I drink instead, just a low dose, 500mg to 1g, instead skip a late evening dose, or not take any at all, since phenibut is a good substitute the days you can take it.
> 
> This is a good video that can introduce you to some nootropics and what some of them do Nootropics


 Awesome, I will check it out, thanks!

Also Pax, I would stop taking it if it wasn't the only thing that keeps my anxiety at bay every day....seems like it's the only thing that helps. It's a vicious cycle I know, with these meds..


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Stop taking those benzos regularly.


----------



## dangersmama (Jun 3, 2013)

Sherbear said:


> Because My anxiety is so bad I get physically sick, plus I think I am addicted. I dont take more than prescribed, (anymore) but if I miss a dose I cant sleep and I get sick. I would love to get off of it tho. I try self soothing techniques, but it takes a lot of practice to get good at it.


Totally agree with you on this, I try self soothing techniques also, but it is hard to master.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty much everyone becomes dependent on benzos after a period of taking them. I would suggest tapering.


----------



## queenbee032 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Definitely!*

I've been on Klonopin and other benzos for as long as I can remember. I take 3mg of Klonopin per day and never had a great memory to begin with, but last week I talked to a friend and had no recollection of doing so. I also completely forgot that I had taken a shower and the only reason I knew I did was because my hair was wet. Really scary stuff, got me wondering what else I'd done that I didn't remember, so I saw my psychiatrist today and I'm beginning a Klonopin taper to get off of it. While I don't like the idea of not having my benzos, I'm more afraid of doing something I shouldn't or wouldn't normally do...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

queenbee032 said:


> I've been on Klonopin and other benzos for as long as I can remember. I take 3mg of Klonopin per day and never had a great memory to begin with, but last week I talked to a friend and had no recollection of doing so. I also completely forgot that I had taken a shower and the only reason I knew I did was because my hair was wet. Really scary stuff, got me wondering what else I'd done that I didn't remember, so I saw my psychiatrist today and* I'm beginning a Klonopin taper to get off of it*. While I don't like the idea of not having my benzos, I'm more afraid of doing something I shouldn't or wouldn't normally do...


Good idea. I haven't tried Klonopin and never intend to. I was heavily addicted to Xanax for a long time though and the same thing happened. What's worse than maybe doing something you shouldn't is not remembering long periods of your life.

Believe me, you don't want to get to my age (55 ) and feel like you should be about 40 because you can't remember half of your life. It's very frightening.


----------

